# Let’s Start Again…. Again



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Yea, it’s happening again, but it’s not just cause I’m bored this time. I haven’t been able to run trains almost all year because they can’t make it up the hill 7%-ish grade (the main reason I haven’t been active on the forum, plus high school and all that.) so I’m starting again.


Before 









After









lotta plaster stains, plus a road, and my Exacto knife (I spent almost 3 days looking for that like 7 months ago). I’ll find a way to fix that. Probably just paint over it and say the grass will add texture to ground.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Go, girl! 👍


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

This book will help you:

Basic Model Railroad Benchwork,... Basic Model Railroad Benchwork, 2nd Edition (Essentials): Wilson, Associate Professor of Religious Studies and East Asian Studies Jeff: 0064465124695: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Just saying I purchased the static king by woodland scenic from a hobby shop earlier and I would never go back to just normal ground foam. Just from what I’ve done this far I’m blown away with how well it’s actually working. The first picture is kind of a before and after


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Next step, repainting the ground. I ran out the brown halfway through so I used burnt umber then I ran out of that too, dunno what I’ll use next.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Go to Walmart. They have craft paints for 50 cents and a dollar.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I admire your willingness to redo it when it doesn't perform to expectations! Good luck on this version!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can also look for "mis-tints" at the paint counters of big box home improvement stores. Are you driving yet, and do you have access to a vehicle?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s a big job, but stick with it….you did pretty good with the first version, so this one will be even better! 👍


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> You can also look for "mis-tints" at the paint counters of big box home improvement stores. Are you driving yet, and do you have access to a vehicle?


I’ll check them out the next time I head over there.



https://www.modeltrainforum.com/threads/i-did-it.196360/#post-2600366


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice ride! You will have to forgive me for not seeing it, but I don't read (or even look at) the off topic section.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Yea, it’s happening again, but it’s not just cause I’m bored this time. I haven’t been able to run trains almost all year because they can’t make it up the hill 7%-ish grade (the main reason I haven’t been active on the forum, plus high school and all that.) so I’m starting again.
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


Annie;

A seven percent grade?  That would be something a real railroad, (and most model railroads) would never have. There were exceptions, like switchbacks, and cog railways, but real railroads (and some model railroads) consider a two percent grade pretty much as steep as they can handle while pulling a decent length train. Even then, they may need to add some extra locomotives to make it up the hill. My favorite prototype, The Milwaukee Road, had a real doozy of a grade coming out of tide flats yard in Tacoma, Washington. They routinely used nine F-units as helpers, plus the normal three-unit road locomotive consist, to drag a train, cut into short sections, up the 3.57% grade.

Real world terrain is seldom anything like as perfectly flat as most model railroads, so go ahead and leave that grass in place, and add scenery over it if you want. Drainage shapes real land, and your new layout will look better if you include drainage ditches along the sides of the track, roads, and other spots where water would run off. (see photos)

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> A seven percent grade?  That would be something a real railroad, (and most model railroads) would never have. There were exceptions, like switchbacks, and cog railways, but real railroads (and some model railroads) consider a two percent grade pretty much as steep as they can handle while pulling a decent length train. Even then, they may need to add some extra locomotives to make it up the hill. My favorite prototype, The Milwaukee Road, had a real doozy of a grade coming out of tide flats yard in Tacoma, Washington. They routinely used nine F-units as helpers, plus the normal three-unit road locomotive consist, to drag a train, cut into short sections, up the 3.57% grade.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, 7% grade, not to mention the random dips in the track that engines with a low fuel tank would get caught on, it definitely needed to be redone.

I’ll try my best with the scenery but it’s not my strong suit… at all.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Keep plugging away…..I still say that model railroading is better then watching tv…cheers


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Oh yea, 7% grade, not to mention the random dips in the track that engines with a low fuel tank would get caught on, it definitely needed to be redone.
> 
> I’ll try my best with the scenery but it’s not my strong suit… at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Picked up a book from the library and it had a track plan in it that I liked, I think I’m going going to use this one.








I’ve also decided I want this layout to be winter, I’ve tried it other layouts and it looked terrible, hopefully this one will be different.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Track is laid out, mostly following the book.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

That’s a neat layout. It already is starting to look good. Those books take me back a long time ago. One thing I’d recommend with winter scenery is to build a 8” by 8” diorama to experiment on (I speak from experience.).


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Picked up a book from the library and it had a track plan in it that I liked, I think I’m going going to use this one.
> View attachment 571227
> 
> I’ve also decided I want this layout to be winter, I’ve tried it other layouts and it looked terrible, hopefully this one will be different.


Annie;

That looks like a good track plan. Its similar to the one on my grandson Hudson's layout. 

Winter scenery doesn't have to be hard. Your Library may have Model Railroader Magazine (Usually in their children's section  ) or at least be able to order it for you. There are two old articles both written by a guy named Rand Hood. One is called "Modeling a Rainscape" and the other is "Modeling a Snowscape". The latter one has some 'cool' (pun intended) information on modeling winter scenery.
Woodland scenics sells artificial snow, which is really finely ground white Styrofoam. If you have access to an electric sander, or even sandpaper, and some of those shaped Styrofoam packing inserts that stuff comes shipped in, you can make your own "snow" for free. Woodland scenics scenery materials are far from free! They believe in high profit margins at W/S 😕

You can make frost with a Tamiya model paint called "Flat Base." Brush a tiny amount along the edges of a window on one of your layout's buildings to show how cold it is outside. Clear nylon fishing line can be used to make model icicles. Clamp one end in a vise. Heat the other end with a match or soldering iron, then quickly grab the heated end with needle-nosed pliers and pull gently. The stretched fishing line will thin out to a point, and look like an icicle. Super glue a line of those along the roof edge.

Plaster, in powdered form, also makes convincing snow. The file below shows how I made the trees in the photos. Spray some Aquanet, or other cheap hairspray, over a finished tree and sprinkle on a bit of powdered plaster Viola! Snow covered pine tree. For snow on the ground paint your blue foam with some flat white acrylic house paint, Then sift on some plaster while the paint is still wet. Instant snowstorm!
Practice some of these techniques on scrap material, or a small corner of your layout. With some practice you'll be able to freeze things up like Princess Ilse in Frozen ! 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> That looks like a good track plan. Its similar to the one on my grandson Hudson's layout.
> 
> ...


I picked up these (not the “Beginners guide to N scale modelat the library, they were on sale but the librarian I could have them for free cause they’ve been in the “for sale” section for years, I’m hoping there’s some stuff in one of them about snowscape stuff, however I will try and see if I can get the “Modeling a Snowscape book”










trains are running nice, no real electricity problems this time, they’ve plagued me in the past.


I’ll also try that frost/icicle idea.

so I don’t have to spend as much on fake snow I’m thinking I’m going to lightly dust spray paint over the ground and then add the fake snow, it might work, maybe not, we’ll see.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Track is laid out, mostly following the book.
> View attachment 571228


Annie;

What's the purpose of all those reverse curves in the track near the turnouts and the book? A real railroad doesn't build curves for the sake of watching trains wiggle through them. Curves slow trains down, & add drag to the train, which causes it to use more fuel, and that costs the railroad company money. Curves are necessary on railroads, both real, and model. But on the prototype there are curves only where they serve an obvious purpose, Like following a river pass through hills. A model railroad should ideally also show the reason the curves were built.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I found that with the bottle brush type of trees that applying plaster (drywall repair pre-mix) with a sponge brush was quite effective….cheers


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> What's the purpose of all those reverse curves in the track near the turnouts and the book? A real railroad doesn't build curves for the sake of watching trains wiggle through them. Curves slow trains down, & add drag to the train, which causes it to use more fuel, and that costs the railroad company money. Curves are necessary on railroads, both real, and model. But on the prototype there are curves only where they serve an obvious purpose, Like following a river pass through hills. A model railroad should ideally also show the reason the curves were built.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


It’s temporary, I ran out of the size curve that would make that connection in one piece so I had to use 2 smaller ones and the only way they fit was like that (assuming we’re talking about the same section) it’ll get fixed whenever I either find one extra curve piece or buy a new one.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Andreash said:


> I found that with the bottle brush type of trees that applying plaster (drywall repair pre-mix) with a sponge brush was quite effective….cheers


Wdym? I’m afraid I don’t quite understand.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I picked up these (not the “Beginners guide to N scale modelat the library, they were on sale but the librarian I could have them for free cause they’ve been in the “for sale” section for years, I’m hoping there’s some stuff in one of them about snowscape stuff, however I will try and see if I can get the “Modeling a Snowscape book”
> 
> View attachment 571234
> 
> ...



Annie;

Those are good books! Nice haul! "Modeling a Snowscape is not a book. Its only an article in an old issue of Model Railroader Magazine.

I don't recommend using spray paint to color your foam board. Some spray paint contains solvents that can attack the foam.  
Latex house paint, and craft paint, are both water-based and safe to use on foam.
If you make your own fake snow with the white dust you can sand off Styrofoam, as I suggested, there should be little or no cost involved.
Plaster is also pretty cheap. You should be able to get a five pound bag at Home Depot, or Walmart.

I'm happy your trains are running well. I see, in your newest photo, that you are using Kato Unitrack. I would think it would be difficult to create a fuel tank catching dip with Kato track, unless the ground under a track joint was really super rough.

Traction Fan


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> Those are good books! Nice haul! "Modeling a Snowscape is not a book. Its only an article in an old issue of Model Railroader Magazine.
> 
> ...


Oh, glad I didn’t try that spray paint idea, in that case I’ll also get a can of white paint and airbrush it on, kinda like the rattlecan but with an airbrush.

The track it the top of the risers from the hill it bent and looked similar to this;


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I apply the wet plaster on the tips of the tree. If I recall correct, I start from the top and go to the bottom. I will post a photo tomorrow of the trees, and it might show better then I can write….cheers


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Andreash said:


> I apply the wet plaster on the tips of the tree. If I recall correct, I start from the top and go to the bottom. I will post a photo tomorrow of the trees, and it might show better then I can write….cheers


Oh, that makes more sense, I have to buy more trees anyway so I’ll try it out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> That looks like a good track plan. Its similar to the one on my grandson Hudson's layout.
> 
> ...


Good tips, I am going to try the Styrofoam. 
I tossed most of mine but I am sure I have more I could try.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Annie, have a look at some of the products offered by Vallejo Acrylics (www.acrylicosvallejo.com). In addition to their paints, they make a number of landscaping products that are excellent and user friendly. My friends at Scale Hobbyist stock most of them (www.scalehobbyist.com), at very reasonable prices.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Oh, glad I didn’t try that spray paint idea, in that case I’ll also get a can of white paint and airbrush it on, kinda like the rattlecan but with an airbrush.
> 
> The track it the top of the risers from the hill it bent and looked similar to this;
> View attachment 571236


Annie;

If you're talking about getting a can of acrylic house paint, or some bottles of craft paint, they won't spray through an airbrush. They are much too thick.
It would be smarter to brush the paint on with a plain old fashioned paint brush.

Craft paint can be thinned with water, and airbrushed on, but its tricky, and I'm not crazy about doing this. It seems the craft paint is either so diluted with water that it won't cover well, and drips all over, or its still thick enough to clog the airbrush. It is possible, but hardly easy. Having tried airbrushing thinned craft paint a few times, I gave up. I apply craft paint with an artist's brush, and that works fine.

Yes, your Kato Unitrack definitely has a severe hump in it! 
While I don't use Kato track, I was under the impression that once it snapped together, it would stay straight, vertically, across the joint. You might consider putting some continuously flat Luan sub-roadbed under your Kato track, if it can bend that much. The 1rst photo shows the 1/8" Luan roadbed I use to build my turnouts on. I use the same roadbed under my track too. The second & third photos show the rigid sub-roadbed that I described to you earlier. With your continuous foam base you shouldn't need this elaborate sub-roadbed though. Just some Luan cut to the shape of the track, and glued to the foam, and the track glued on top of the Luan. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> If you're talking about getting a can of acrylic house paint, or some bottles of craft paint, they won't spray through an airbrush. They are much too thick.
> It would be smarter to brush the paint on with a plain old fashioned paint brush.
> ...


Not house paint, model paint, I have like 10 bottles just laying around because I don’t use it often.

I’ll keep an eye out for said roadbed, I’m headed to a show tomorrow so if I see some I’ll pick it up.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok, yesterday I picked up some used risers to shave down and make snow, a couple cars and an engine, I also got more trees.

I painted some trees, they look pretty nice, I’ve also removed everything but the track so that I can add the snow later today, I’ll post pics soon.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Not house paint, model paint, I have like 10 bottles just laying around because I don’t use it often.
> 
> I’ll keep an eye out for said roadbed, I’m headed to a show tomorrow so if I see some I’ll pick it up.


Annie;

You won't find ("said") pre-made Luan plywood roadbed. Because there's no such thing commercially available in finished form. I cut my own from sheets of Luan plywood that can be bought at Home Depot or Lowes. In fact, I don't know of any commercial model train roadbed made of wood today. (There was one made long ago which had the ties included. The spaces between ties were milled out. I don't remember the name of the product ("True Scale" perhaps) but it doesn't apply to your layout anyway, even if its still made. It was HO-scale, and you had to attach your own rails to it with spikes or glue.)

Aside from the built-in plastic roadbed on Kato & Bachmann track, the only commercial roadbeds I know of are cork roadbed, and foam roadbed. Neither will help stiffen your track since both are flexible.
Maybe you should use those extra Woodland Scenics Styrofoam risers simply as extra risers, rather than sanding them down into fake snow. More risers in-between the ones you already had, might help keep the track from dipping.

I really like my Luan wood roadbed, but if you want it, you do have to cut & sand, your own curved, and straight, pieces to fit under your track. If you decide to do this, make the cut pieces of wood as long as practical, and don't have joints between pieces of wood directly under the joints between Kato track sections. The whole point is to use the wood as a sort of "splint" across the track joint to stiffen it, and keep it from moving vertically into bumps, or dips.

Never mind the preceding paragraph, and the whole Luan Idea. Unless you have access to an electric bandsaw, and basic woodworking skills.
I just thought of an easy, no power sawing, sanding, or woodworking, way of stiffening the joints between track sections.

At Walmart, in the crafts department, they sell bags of "craft sticks" which are identical to the sticks in popsicles, or ice cream stick-mounted treats. They also sell a larger size "craft stick" which my wife, the nurse calls "tongue blades." These are the sticks doctors hold your tongue down with when they tell you to say "AHHH while the shine a flashlight down your throat to see if its sore. These larger, "tongue blade" sticks would be a good size to use as "track splints." They can sit between the tops of the foam risers, and the bottom of the track. Elmer's glue will hold the tongue blades to each other, and also to the Styrofoam risers. Elmer's won't stick well to the plastic roadbed though. For that job, I suggest latex caulk. If you have grades, or other places where the support under the track is weak, try slipping a tongue blade under the joint, temporarily, and putting risers under each end of the tongue blade. You should then find it hard to push the track joint down into a dip shape. To prevent it from going upward into a bump shape, like in your photo, you would need to caulk the edges of the Kato plastic roadbed to the tongue blade/track splint. If needed, you can reinforce entire track loops or grades with a continuous length of two layers of tongue blade sticks. Overlap the ends and glue the sticks together, and to the risers, with Elmer's glue. This will form a type of wooden roadbed under the track. By offsetting the ends of the sticks they can be formed to follow a curve.

Good Luck

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Now you can run two trains in opposite directions.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice, nice, very nice. But how does the train get back to the inner loop? Shouldn't there be another pair of turnouts somewhere?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

GNfan said:


> Nice, nice, very nice. But how does the train get back to the inner loop? Shouldn't there be another pair of turnouts somewhere?


I’m afraid I don’t understand, I just loop it around again then reverse it into the inner loop, close the switch and set off again, if that’s what you’re asking.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

OK, I got it now. To go from the outer loop to the inner going counterclockwise (the direction it seems to be going in the photo), you're going to back the train through the crossover.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> View attachment 571575


Annie;

Your new layout looks pretty darn good girl ! Nice work  
I don't know why you criticize your own scenery skills. The scenery looks quite decent to me, including the trees. What brand of trees are they? 
I like the little stream cutout in the front right corner of your photo. I suggest installing a culvert, or small bridge, under the outer loop and connecting the streambed to the low brown area to the left of the stream and in line with the single tree in the middle of the group between the stream and the brick building. From there your stream could pass under the inner track loop, and connect with the next brown spot.

The points where the tracks cross the stream are natural locations for a low, curved wood trestle, or two. Such trestles are easy to scratchbuild from basswood or styrene square beam stock. 1/16" square beams would be 12x12s in N-scale, and that's a pretty good size. I used 1/16" square stock to build the coal dump trestle in my 1rst. photo below. You could also cut the foam to deepen & widen your stream into a river. The big brown area near the back f the inside loop could become a lake, or the stream/river could simply continue off the back of the layout. A wood trestle would not be ballasted, so if you decide to do that type of bridge you might use a short piece of non-Kato flex, or sectional, track for the bridge. However, a deck girder bridge like those shown in my photo 2, could be "open deck" like mine are, or "ballasted deck" which would let you use your Kato track, complete with ballast, on the bridge. Micro Engineering makes beautiful models of such bridges in either open, or ballasted, deck versions.

Keep Having Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> Your new layout looks pretty darn good girl ! Nice work
> I don't know why you criticize your own scenery skills. The scenery looks quite decent to me, including the trees. What brand of trees are they?
> ...


Thank you, the trees are, Woodland scenics trunks on the inside, some cheap fake bush’s glued onto the outside (I don’t know who made them) and lightly spray painted flat white for snow effects, the other trees and Noch and one other company whose name slips my mind, some are hand painted but most are sprayed with the spray paint.

I think I will put a stream there, that’s a good idea.

I still have to take everything up and paint the base white and add hills and more trees and a bunch of other stuff, it’s nowhere near done.

I think I’m loosely basing the town off of my hometown (Penton AL) however in this fantasy world Alabama is a northern state.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

GNfan said:


> OK, I got it now. To go from the outer loop to the inner going counterclockwise (the direction it seems to be going in the photo), you're going to back the train through the crossover.


Yes, that’s correct, a had a quad crossover at one point but it’s switches all hot stuck in one position so it’s not used anymore.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

GNfan said:


> OK, I got it now. To go from the outer loop to the inner going counterclockwise (the direction it seems to be going in the photo), you're going to back the train through the crossover.


GNfan; 

Do you happen to have a copy of the book "Northwest Rail Pictorial?"

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

No, it doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Glad the corners weren’t to tight fit the Dash-9, I haven’t run much on the inner circle so I’m glad it can still make it around.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks good. The problem with any roadbed track are the lack of easements. It makes it a bit easier to negotiate the curves and looks more realistic.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Looks good. The problem with any roadbed track are the lack of easements. It makes it a bit easier to negotiate the curves and looks more realistic.



Michael is right that you can't make a normal easement with roadbed (or sectional) track pieces. It is possible to make a crude, but fairly effective, version though. On one of my early layouts I used Atlas N-scale sectional track. I started each curve with a 19" radius curved section, that fed into an 11" radius section, and then into the main curve formed from 9-3/4" radius curved sections. The same at the other end of the main curve, in reverse order. Kato makes curved sections of their Unitrack in a variety of radii. It should be simple to start each curve with a section of wider radius, or even use two steps of progressively tighter curvature.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Not much has been done to the layout, due to a lack of funds, paycheck coming soon so hopefully that’ll change. I’m changing things up a bit, It’ll be a spring/summer layout, winter was to hard to find anything for, plus all the dust and dirt in our basement would turn black and yellow pretty soon, I’ve also settled on a state, Montana. Hopefully more updates with good news will come soon.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Began assembly on the mountains today still need to order more plastercloth, I’ll be messing with and tweaking the current track layout more to fit the vision I have, I’ll order a bridge sometime soon as well. I haven’t done much else, I haven’t been feeling to hot today, hopefully more updates and pictures tomorrow.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I’m back, well, sort of, it’s been pretty difficult balancing work, school, and everything else but I had yesterday off and went down to a show for the first time in ages and picked some stuff up;


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

A Fox Valley Models SD70ACe, Life Like GP9? Life Like E7, A Kato Alco of some sort, Bachmann SD40-2, and assorted cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice haul! Is it all new? Sure looks like it!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Nice haul! Is it all new? Sure looks like it!


The engines (spare for the -2) are new, and the Overland hopper car are new, all the other cars are all used.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice layout and good equipment haul. I read through the latter part of this thread and saw that it went back a while. 
Traction Fan gave good advice on using the sticks to support the track joints. I’m sure you know by now that flexing the Unitrack may cause the Unijoiners to become wonky and possibly disrupt electrical connection. 

This may be more common in HO than N since the track pieces are larger. 
I found this out the hard way after my young grandsons lifted up multi-piece sections. There is supposedly a way to repair the joiners but I just replace them. Not worth the chance for repeated failure. 
It’s not as “bulletproof “ as some say, particularly around kids lol.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> A Fox Valley Models SD70ACe, Life Like GP9? Life Like E7, A Kato Alco of some sort, Bachmann SD40-2, and assorted cars.


Annie;

Welcome back. Yes, its a shame how life cuts into our train time! 😄 Nice haul. Kato is the gold standard, but Fox valley products are usually high quality as well. Life Like is a bit of a gamble. They have made a few good runners, and a lot of bad ones. Even that old Bachmann SD40-2 had some good points. The worm gears were mounted on the trucks. The (unfortunately still three-pole) motor at least had a skewed armature and, for its time, it was a decent runner. Like all early Bachmann stuff, it has paint about a scale foot thick, like they dipped it in a tank of paint instead of spraying it. 😄 I stripped the paint off with an ultrasonic cleaner, revealing fairly decent molded -in detail that had been buried under all that paint. I have several of these old dogs in pieces. Planning to use them for kitbashing projects "someday." (fat chance)

regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> Welcome back. Yes, its a shame how life cuts into our train time! 😄 Nice haul. Kato is the gold standard, but Fox valley products are usually high quality as well. Life Like is a bit of a gamble. They have made a few good runners, and a lot of bad ones. Even that old Bachmann SD40-2 had some good points. The worm gears were mounted on the trucks. The (unfortunately still three-pole) motor at least had a skewed armature and, for its time, it was a decent runner. Like all early Bachmann stuff, it has paint about a scale foot thick, like they dipped it in a tank of paint instead of spraying it. 😄 I stripped the paint off with an ultrasonic cleaner, revealing fairly decent molded -in detail that had been buried under all that paint. I have several of these old dogs in pieces. Planning to use them for kitbashing projects "someday." (fat chance)
> 
> ...


Thank you, good to be back, work, school and some other projects have sadly taken precedence over my trains, I’ve been drinking around with a trail bike I bought a while back in my free time and that’s hogging my cash and time, I’ve got half a mind to just sell it.

I’m pretty sure the SD70 has a full cab, I can’t tell because the interior light is blown but I’ll have to take the guy I bought it from’s word, I’m quite happy with it honestly. I enjoy Life Likes, they run well for their price point and can haul a decent amount, hard to go wrong imo. The old Bachmann is probably going into my projects drawer as well, it could run a lot better and I figure it wouldn’t take too terribly long and should be rather simple.

T


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Annie, great pics and great to have you back!
Doesnt the bike keep you outside a little though as well, I would be hesitant to get rid of it ?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

BigGRacing said:


> Annie, great pics and great to have you back!
> Doesnt the bike keep you outside a little though as well, I would be hesitant to get rid of it ?


Yea, the bike keeps me outside, but I’ve got plenty of other things out there to keep me busy besides that, and come March I’ve got the farm to deal with. Theres a guy down the road who said he’d give me his old lawnmower and 600$ for it, dunno why a mower but ok, if I take him upon that I’ll probably turn it into a mud mower or something.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I love the looks of the SD70ACe, especially in Norfolk Southern scheme!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Just saw your thread on your layout Annie and read through all your trials and tribulations.
Looks like you are back on track, sorry for the pun!
I like going to the Great Midwest Train shows, we have one coming up March 6th.
I rarely go to the hobby store anymore unless I need something specific.
The SantaFe loco is pretty cool, lots of good finds.
Thanks for sharing as it's always interesting to see what others are doing to enjoy the hobby!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Thank you, good to be back, work, school and some other projects have sadly taken precedence over my trains, I’ve been drinking around with a trail bike I bought a while back in my free time and that’s hogging my cash and time, I’ve got half a mind to just sell it.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the SD70 has a full cab, I can’t tell because the interior light is blown but I’ll have to take the guy I bought it from’s word, I’m quite happy with it honestly. I enjoy Life Likes, they run well for their price point and can haul a decent amount, hard to go wrong imo. The old Bachmann is probably going into my projects drawer as well, it could run a lot better and I figure it wouldn’t take too terribly long and should be rather simple.
> 
> T


Annie;

FWIW (nothing) I'd vote for selling the trail bike, and using the proceeds to fund your railroad. I've known several people who sustained severe, life-threatening, injuries on motorcycles but none who have been injured by a model train.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> FWIW (nothing) I'd vote for selling the trail bike, and using the proceeds to fund your railroad. I've known several people who sustained severe, life-threatening, injuries on motorcycles but none who have been injured by a model train.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


Obviously, you are not counting cuts, bruises, and burns...

Seriously Annie, at the end of the day, you gotta do you, but I'd stick with trains. IiRC you have a pretty nice ride already. I'd stay on the pavement and save your pennies for stuff that matters (trains!!!).


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

SF Gal said:


> Just saw your thread on your layout Annie and read through all your trials and tribulations.
> Looks like you are back on track, sorry for the pun!
> I like going to the Great Midwest Train shows, we have one coming up March 6th.
> I rarely go to the hobby store anymore unless I need something specific.
> ...


There’s more to my trial and error then this current setup, Layout Evolution





traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> FWIW (nothing) I'd vote for selling the trail bike, and using the proceeds to fund your railroad. I've known several people who sustained severe, life-threatening, injuries on motorcycles but none who have been injured by a model train.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


I’ll probably sell it, it’s to uncomfortable to ride anyway, the “seat” is comparable to cement and the shocks were completely gone after me and some friends started ramping it over the road. Maybe not life threatening injuries, but have you ever stepped on a coupler barefoot? They’re pretty much the same thing.



CTValleyRR said:


> Obviously, you are not counting cuts, bruises, and burns...
> 
> Seriously Annie, at the end of the day, you gotta do you, but I'd stick with trains. IiRC you have a pretty nice ride already. I'd stay on the pavement and save your pennies for stuff that matters (trains!!!).


Probably a good idea tbh


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would vote for the dirt bike! I had one, got hurt on it more than all the road bikes put together. But I also had a lot of fun. Riding the beaches of Lake Michigan, deflating tires to 10 psi to ride in the sand dunes, riding in the Everglades, in southwest Idaho, Trials competition - you can get hurt falling while not moving - I stopped on a tree trunk six feet off the ground. When the thought "This is crazy, I'm going to get hurt" finally enters your mind, sell it!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

timlange3 said:


> I would vote for the dirt bike! I had one, got hurt on it more than all the road bikes put together. But I also had a lot of fun. Riding the beaches of Lake Michigan, deflating tires to 10 psi to ride in the sand dunes, riding in the Everglades, in southwest Idaho, Trials competition - you can get hurt falling while not moving - I stopped on a tree trunk six feet off the ground. When the thought "This is crazy, I'm going to get hurt" finally enters your mind, sell it!


If it was a dirt bike I’d for sure keep it, but it’s a mini bike/trail bike, it’s one of these









Coleman Powersports BT200X Mini Bike - Camo


Buy Coleman Powersports BT200X Mini Bike - Camo at Sportsmans Warehouse online and in-store has everything for your outdoor sports adventure needs. Fishing, rods & reels, camping gear, tents and much more.




www.sportsmans.com


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I would have hurt myself on one of those... A few times. I'm a slow learner, lol


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Obviously, you are not counting cuts, bruises, and burns...
> 
> Seriously Annie, at the end of the day, you gotta do you, but I'd stick with trains. IiRC you have a pretty nice ride already. I'd stay on the pavement and save your pennies for stuff that matters (trains!!!).



CTValley;

Yes, you're right. I've had my full share of all three of those minor, but painful, injuries over my years in this hobby.

I was thinking more of the sort of injuries that require hospitalization. A good friend rolled his bike onto his leg. The hot exhaust manifold burned much of the skin off his leg, and the force of the impact with the ground broke several bones. The residual forward motion twisted his foot around & seriously messed up his ankle. He had multiple surgeries, and at one point in his long series of hospital treatments he seriously suggested that the doctors "just cut the &^%%$ leg off an be done with it."

Fortunately, the docs didn't amputate his leg. After a long, and painful, recovery, he is now back on (both) his feet, and doing fine. He also swore off motorcycles, even though he loved riding them. Can't blame him. I guess he figured going through that once was enough for a lifetime. 

At the other end of the slow/fast learning curve, a friend of my brother's alternated, (for years) between being on his motorcycle, and being on crutches, with one or the other of his legs in a cast. Slow learner! 

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> CTValley;
> 
> Yes, you're right. I've had my full share of all three of those minor, but painful, injuries over my years in this hobby.
> 
> ...


Have I told you about the time I was stapling wiring ties to the underside of my layout and got distracted, putting a staple through the web of my hand and fastening it firmly to the layout.... Hello, Mr. Urgent Care Clinic!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Annie,

All hobbies are more expensive than you think when you get started. I made the mistake of learning to ride a motorcycle when I was 16 and have been on them since. Had my share of injuries on them too. Among other hobbies, I also have my guns and my computers. And I have spent way too much on each. I always wanted to learn to fly, but figured I could not afford it, so I got into R/C airplanes. Within six months I had spent more than flight lessons would have cost me, but I sure had a blast with it. And there is an old saying that there is no such thing as a free horse. I found out how true that is when a friend gave my oldest daughter a horse for her 7th birthday. And I got more injuries and more serious injuries from the horses than the motorcycles, so don't be afraid of bikes for that reason.

Fifteen months ago, my son wanted to know if I wanted to get back into flying r/c again or if I might be interested in trains. Getting us into planes would have been about a $2,000 investment but trains could be started much less expensively. While we were considering it, we asked my granddaughters which they liked better and they voted for trains. Well, that combined with the lower cost convinced us to go to the LHS and get some starting equipment for trains. A year later, I have spent way more than I would have with planes and we are rebuilding the shed in his back yard so we can move the layout and double it (or more) in size. And I still spend money on my bikes and guns, even if I don't get to ride or shoot as much as I would like to.

So, based on my experience, I suggest you decide which is more important to you right now. It doesn't mean you have to forever give up the other hobby. You can keep the bike and work on it less or even let it sit for a while until you decide to take a break from trains or whatever. And you can even have more than one hobby if you want.

And one of these days, I still want to try ham radio and scuba diving. They are just on my back burner still.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Have I told you about the time I was stapling wiring ties to the underside of my layout and got distracted, putting a staple through the web of my hand and fastening it firmly to the layout.... Hello, Mr. Urgent Care Clinic!


CTValley;

That sounds worthy of Tim "the toolman" Taylor, on the old "Home Improvement" sitcom! I haven't done that one (yet?) but I've done plenty of equally dumb things to myself. Would you believe putting my fingers into a moving (metal) fan blade?

My friend Dave is a retired captain/firefighter/paramedic. I gave him a surplus motor/turbine vacuum pump to be used in one of his many retirement experiments. Well, somehow Dave managed to get his finger wound up inside the vanes of the impeller. Dave did not call 911 because he didn't want the current batch of firefighter/paramedics to laugh at their former boss for getting himself into this predicament. 
Instead he actually unwound the remains of his finger from the machinery. No anesthetic of course when you're practicing DIY medicine at home.YEEEOOOUCH! 
Boy, those firefighters are mighty tough, if sometimes not overly bright. 😄 Dave then drove himself to the hospital, where the ER doctor said there wasn't enough left of the finger to be worth saving, and amputated half of Daves forefinger.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> CTValley;
> 
> That sounds worthy of Tim "the toolman" Taylor, on the old "Home Improvement" sitcom! I haven't done that one (yet?) but I've done plenty of equally dumb things to myself. Would you believe putting my fingers into a moving (metal) fan blade?
> 
> ...


Ole Tim has nothing on me when it comes to dumb "what was I thinking" injuries.

I have never (yet) glued my head to a board, however.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife told me an acquaintance of hers super glued her head to the floor.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That would be her floor head….


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Been a minute since I was messing about with the layout, and as such this thread, cleaned off all the junk and jewel boxes, loose cars and engines just laying about all over the layout, looks so much better now. We were going to go up to my grandparents but we got snowed in because the roads are crap lol, I forgot to take pictures and now I’m all wrapped up in bed and to lazy to go back downstairs, I’ll post some in the morning lol


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Are you still doing snow? I wander if a bit of white glitter mixed in with the Styrofoam would give a more realistic look... just a touch. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

vette-kid said:


> Are you still doing snow? I wander if a bit of white glitter mixed in with the Styrofoam would give a more realistic look... just a touch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


maybe, I’m not sure yet. I think I might build a tiny diorama or T-Trak module and try it on that before I put it over the entire layout. I have a think of styrofoam all sanded down, small Tupperware containers worth of it. I added a tiny bit of the Snow White eyeliner that I never use to it, now it has a bit of shimmer, but I’ll make another one and try it with white glitter and see which looks better


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> maybe, I’m not sure yet. I think I might build a tiny diorama or T-Trak module and try it on that before I put it over the entire layout. I have a think of styrofoam all sanded down, small Tupperware containers worth of it. I added a tiny bit of the Snow White eyeliner that I never use to it, now it has a bit of shimmer, but I’ll make another one and try it with white glitter and see which looks better


Annie;

The Styrofoam beads that make up bead board, or Styrofoam sander dust ( AKA Woodland Scenics "snow") along with glitter, are some of the messiest, and difficult to control, materials ever! The slightest puff of wind will scatter them everywhere and they cling to just about everything, including your clothes & skin.

I deeply & truly despise glitter, since it is near impossible to clean up, migrates everywhere, and no mater how much you succeed in cleaning up, there is always more lurking somewhere out there that you don't find until you step on it and carry it around on your shoe, sort of like dog poop minus the smell.
Even the idea of combining Styrofoam snow, and glitter, sounds like an epic mess waiting to happen.

I'm guessing the idea is to make the model snow sparkle. Why? Real snow seldom sparkles. Its flat white. Sunlight reflecting off the white snow can cause snow blindness, and the right conditions of moonlight might make snow seem to "sparkle." IMHO glitter belongs on a model railroad about as much as a screen door belongs on a submarine.

regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Haha, such a way with words! I have young kids who love crafts, so we have glitter! I actually did a fairy diorama for my daughter and put glitter in with the ground foam. Looks great, not terribly messy if your careful. Best to do it over spread newspaper, or better yet disposable take cloth. I usually do that when the kids paint, then just bunch the whole thing up and throw it out when done. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Annie;
> 
> The Styrofoam beads that make up bead board, or Styrofoam sander dust ( AKA Woodland Scenics "snow") along with glitter, are some of the messiest, and difficult to control, materials ever! The slightest puff of wind will scatter them everywhere and they cling to just about everything, including your clothes & skin.
> 
> ...


You’re just like my parents lol, they hate glitter with a passion, yea the idea was to kind of make the snow sparkle, a bit like the new fallen snow right out side my window lol, it only really sparkles when the sun hits it juuuuust right so it’s not all the time, but hey, I like sparkley things, and if it ends up looking horrible then I’ll know and won’t use it on the layout, I’m gonna be trying a bunch of things just to see what looks best, even if some end up looking horrible it’s ok, also might as well post the results here so others will know what looks best and what doesn’t


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

New Union Pacific passenger cars I bought to run with the Gas Turbine, they look real nice and mange the corners well, they’ve got a full interior too, said they came with lighting kits but I never got those, I’ll contact the seller in the morning. $97 we’ll spent in my opinion. My dad says he’s glad I’m not spending that money on “more effing earrings” not sure how to take that so I’ll take it at face value, and as a compliment.


----------



## Merlin (Jan 11, 2019)

Annie; It appears that you are getting a nice collection of rolling stock there. You are way ahead of me I’m still in the planning/learning stage. I would be interested in knowing what the length of one of your new passenger cars is and the radius of that curve they are setting on in the picture. Thanks,


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

....if it wasn't ear rings it'd be Jimmy Choo pumps....then again Union Pacific coaches....
Nice looking string.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

New repaint for my MP15DC, I never liked the MRL type scheme I had on it last so I tried something new, I kinda like it


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I also bought this from Trainz, 1 powered car 2 unpowered cars, I don’t have anything foreign so it’s new to me


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Your layout looks pretty good, operational wise, I would be buying rolling stock too, instead of earrings now that you got the tracks on-line. Resale shops for jewelry is also a good way to afford some nice looking dress up stuff without spending on new. That's how I afford more train stuff. I also have a few Aunts and cousins who don't wear much jewelry anymore and they let me go through there case for stuff they didn't care to keep anymore. 
The MP15DC repaint looks nice, are you going to add some GN logos on it?
The Kato train is interesting as I did not realize Kato made HO scale rolling. 
Does the interior illuminate on the Kato cars?
I thought Kato made trains only in N Scale,
I wonder if Kato made American rolling stock in HO scale? 
Thanks for sharing your updates....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

SF Gal said:


> Your layout looks pretty good, operational wise, I would be buying rolling stock too, instead of earrings now that you got the tracks on-line. Resale shops for jewelry is also a good way to afford some nice looking dress up stuff without spending on new. That's how I afford more train stuff. I also have a few Aunts and cousins who don't wear much jewelry anymore and they let me go through there case for stuff they didn't care to keep anymore.
> The MP15DC repaint looks nice, are you going to add some GN logos on it?
> The Kato train is interesting as I did not realize Kato made HO scale rolling.
> Does the interior illuminate on the Kato cars?
> ...


My grandmother gave me 3 full gallon bags full of her old jewelry and jewelry making supplies, so I’m set for at least a while lol, I might add GN stuff to it, probably not though, I might leave it unmarked beyond what it is right now and call it a leasing companies engine, not sure yet. I thought it was interesting too, I’m not sure yet, they haven’t arrived yet, I think in 3 days they will, it would be really cool if they did have lighting, I don’t have anything like that. I’m not sure, I assume they make HO stuff. I’m not in HO so I haven’t really gone looking for any lol


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

QueenoftheGN said:


> .... I’m not sure, I assume they make HO stuff. I’m not in HO so I haven’t really gone looking for any lol


Oh !!!! Duh!!!! My bad.I forgot you ARE running N scale....my bad.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

SF Gal said:


> Your layout looks pretty good, operational wise, I would be buying rolling stock too, instead of earrings now that you got the tracks on-line. Resale shops for jewelry is also a good way to afford some nice looking dress up stuff without spending on new. That's how I afford more train stuff. I also have a few Aunts and cousins who don't wear much jewelry anymore and they let me go through there case for stuff they didn't care to keep anymore.
> The MP15DC repaint looks nice, are you going to add some GN logos on it?
> The Kato train is interesting as I did not realize Kato made HO scale rolling.
> Does the interior illuminate on the Kato cars?
> ...


SF Gal;

Kato makes primarily N-scale trains, but they do make some HO-scale train sets, HO Unitrack, and have made the mechanisms for some Atlas, Stewart, and other HO-scale locomotives.

Traction Fan


----------



## Andrew CV (8 mo ago)

Nice Lamoille Valley RS-3!

I found one myself at the bottom of a box at the Amherst Railway Society (Big E/ Springfield MA) Show last year. Took quite a bit of work to get it running again and created a whole need to work another railroad into my layout. I have been modeling (actually just running) Central Vermont, B&M, Rutland, CN, CP, and Maine Central equipment on my layout at some fictional location around Wells River and St.Johnsbury VT, but since our favorite local rail trail is the former route of the Lamoille Valley RR, I had to work it in.

The effort did cause me a little trouble in that I almost never run a single locomotive due to steep grades on my layout, and it took nearly a year to get my hands on a Vermont Northern C420 at a reasonable price to run with it. Vermont Northern was another iteration of the Lamoille Valley at one point, and I like to model changes in road equipment name changes. Of course, had to grow a fleet of VN and LVRR boxcars and need to decal that yellow caboose I bought.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

First Foreign engine, Japanese 117 series, It’s a really nice color, and it runs real well, I’m happy


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

I've been nosing around European style passenger trains even bullet trains, haven't found anything that turns my crank.
Don't know why, I had an Amtrak coach set and traded them.
I have an old Model Power GO Transit loco with Rapido couplers but no coaches and any coaches I can find are knuckle style so probably going to trade that and stick with freight only.
What I'd really like to find is the old CN Turbo train in N scale.
Don't know if they even produced such a beast, if they did its probably rarer than hens teeth and expensive as all get out.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

SF Gal said:


> I wonder if Kato made American rolling stock in HO scale?


They made a few….passenger cars, well cars, and a 2-bay hopper….


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Fixed some electrical issues today, and replaced the weird switch crossing setup I had going on with an actual Kato 4 way crossover, it makes switching trains from the sides much easier, I’m glad I did it, also removed the unnecessary curves and replaced them with straight track pieces, I think this should be the last bit of track moving I’ll be doing for a while.

Also started cleaning up under and around the layout, so I can move all the various boxes and crates to underneath the table, so I can access it easier, I’ll post some pics in the morning


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning Annie,
Your layout is looking great!
Do you recall the name of this building by chance?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

GTW son said:


> I've been nosing around European style passenger trains even bullet trains, haven't found anything that turns my crank.
> Don't know why, I had an Amtrak coach set and traded them.
> I have an old Model Power GO Transit loco with Rapido couplers but no coaches and any coaches I can find are knuckle style so probably going to trade that and stick with freight only.
> What I'd really like to find is the old CN Turbo train in N scale.
> Don't know if they even produced such a beast, if they did its probably rarer than hens teeth and expensive as all get out.


Since passenger service in Europe is still widely used, there is much to choose from for a European passenger consist.

Virtually every country's railroad in Western Europe is available from at least a dozen manufacturers all producing high quality, highly detailed models in HO and N scale. Many, many private railroad liveries are available as well.

The types of locomotives currently in service is well over three dozen, with many retired models still available too. Some railroads in different countries will purchase the same locomotives, and other companies use both domestically produced locomotives as well as foreign purchases. 

The variety and choice of a European consist and locomotive is nearly limitless.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

BigGRacing said:


> Good morning Annie,
> Your layout is looking great!
> Do you recall the name of this building by chance?
> 
> View attachment 595951


It’s the Walthers Water Street Freight Terminal kit,Walthers 933-3201 N Water Street Freight Terminal Building Kit


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

QueenoftheGN said:


> It’s the Walthers Water Street Freight Terminal kit,Walthers 933-3201 N Water Street Freight Terminal Building Kit


Thank you


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Well, I forgot to get pictures of the layout and the new storage setup, I had to my hand scanned because my doctor suspected a boxer’s fracture after I took a fall at cheer practice on Tuesday, low and behold they were right, I had my fist clenched when one of base lost balance and we all fell down, hit my hand on the floor and it hurt like hell, my coach recommended getting it scanned so we did, looks like I won’t be participating in the spring season this year. I’m gonna have to get a splint for it too, sucks but it is what it is I guess


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Ouch, no fun. I have both elbows broken so I know that pain. 
I think the hand might even be worse as you use it all the time.
_*Get Well Soon Annie.*_
That Japanese train is really nice. 
In the future when you get bored of the color, you could paint it in interburban colors of a American rail line. 
America had many caltalievered surburban rail lines. The Southshore line comes to mind.
It still runs right along the prairie in front of our old apartment in North Hammond, Indiana.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that…..take it easy and heal fast!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

SF Gal said:


> Ouch, no fun. I have both elbows broken so I know that pain.
> I think the hand might even be worse as you use it all the time.
> _*Get Well Soon Annie.*_
> That Japanese train is really nice.
> ...


This picture made me think of "click on all the frames with trains in them." Love encountering these tortures. I have macular degeneration. Love the twenty minute login. A joking remeniscence. CRT on the lawn, eh?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Well, I forgot to get pictures of the layout and the new storage setup, I had to my hand scanned because my doctor suspected a boxer’s fracture after I took a fall at cheer practice on Tuesday, low and behold they were right, I had my fist clenched when one of base lost balance and we all fell down, hit my hand on the floor and it hurt like hell, my coach recommended getting it scanned so we did, looks like I won’t be participating in the spring season this year. I’m gonna have to get a splint for it too, sucks but it is what it is I guess




Annie;

During the Vietnam war, long before you were born, I was in naval aviation. I sometimes worked on the flight deck of an aircraft carrier, which is one of the most dangerous workplaces in the world. Being one foot out of place could kill you. We had a saying that, "A moving propeller, or jet engine, has never * lost a single fight with a man yet. Those engines are undefeated." Meaning, you had to watch out for propellers, as well as jet intakes & tailpipes, because they weren't going to "play nice" with you.  (That's putting it mildly!)

Pitting your fist, or any other body part, against a concrete gym floor covered with hardwood, is another fight that no human has ever won. I once saw some workers fall off a 30 foot high scaffold onto the floor of a gym. All had multiple broken bones, and major internal injuries. Fortunately none were killed.

So "Rocky," don't try "punching your way through" the gym floor again. Its an unfair fight that you can't win.
I'm sorry you're going to miss the spring season, but be thankful it wasn't worse. Maybe you can cover your splint with a pom pom , and cheer from ground level? I hope you didn't hit your head. If you did, or even think you might have, get it scanned too.
I once got pulled off over the handlebars of my "Geezercycle" (one of those oversized tricycles old people ride) by my dogs.
Even though I had fallen only three feet onto the road, and I was wearing a helmet. I had a brain concussion, and amnesia, and didn't even know it. When I told my wife (who's a nurse) that I didn't know for certain whether something had actually happened, or I had simply imagined it, we were off to the Emergency Department.
Good news, I didn't break my neck & die. More good news, I didn't fracture my skull, or anything else. Sorta Bad news whatever happened that day, before my accident, that memory is gone forever. However, at my age, losing a memory, or two, "sucks, but is what it is, I guess." 

Regards;

Traction Fan 



* In more recent times, there was one "Draw" of sorts, where a sailor got too close to a jet intake, and was sucked into the front of the engine. He was saved because his shoulders would not fit into the relatively small intake of the A-6 aircraft he was working on. (the F-4s I worked on could easily inhale an entire person, killing them instantly)
He is the only person to have ever survived this type of accident. Though I expect a change of "skivvies" (navy talk for underpants) was in order! 😁


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

The cars for the 20th Century Limited Arrived, and I got an engine to pull it, I don’t think it’s the correct engine but it was speaking to me from the glass case lol; 1938 20th Century Limited, Kind Of


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Also got these today as well, Arnold Rapido GG1 and the Con Cor BN Executive set;


----------

